# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  نقض مدني 2008 : الإعذار بفسخ العقد ضروري لكي ينفسخ تلقائيا : لا إعفاء من الاعذار

## الباحث عن العدالة

عقد ـ مادة 158 من القانون المدني ـ الإعفاء من الإعذار في الفسخ الإتفاقي وجوب الإتفاق عليه صراحة ، تضمن العقد شرطا بإعتباره مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حكم قضائي لا يعفي الدائن من الأعذار قبل رفع الدعوى ـ أساس ذلك .
المحكمة :
وحيث إن مما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه الإخلال بحق الدفاع والقصور في التسبيب ، ذلك أنه دفع أمام محكمة الموضوع بعدم قبول دعوى المطعون ضده بفسخ عقد البيع موضوع الدعوى لعدم سبق إعذاره بتنفيذ إلزامه بالبناء على أرض النزاع ، ولما كان هذا الدفاع جوهريا يتغير به وجه الرأي في الدعوى ولم يتعرض له الحكم إيرادا أو ردا فإنه يكون معيبا بما يوجب نقضه . 
وحيث إن هذا النعي سديد . ذلك أنه لما كانت المادة 158 من القانون المدني تنص على أنه ( يجوز الإتفاق على أن يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون الحاجة إلى حكم قضائي عند عدم الوفاء بالإلتزامات الناشئة عنه وهذا الإتفاق لا يعفي من الإعذار إلا إذا إتفق المتعاقدان صراحة على الإعفاء منه ) . مؤداه ـ وعلى ما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة ـ أن الإعفاء من الإعذار في الفسخ الإتفاقي وجوب الإتفاق عليه صراحة ،تضمن العقد شرطا بإعتباره مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حكم قضائي لا يعفي الدائن من الاعذار قبل رفع دعوى الفسخ ، ولا تعارض بين إعذار الدائن للمدين وتكليفه بالتنفيذ وبين المطالبة بالفسخ ، فالأعذار شرط لرفع الدعوى لوضع المدين في وضع المتأخر في تنفيذ إلتزامه ولا يفيد من ذلك إعتبار مجرد رفع الدعوى بالفسخ إعذارا ما لم تشتمل صحيفتها على تكليف المدين بالوفاء بالتزامه وأن إغفال الحكم بحث دفاع أبداه الخصم يترتب عليه بطلان الحكم إذا كان هذا الدفاع جوهريا ومؤثرا في النتيجة التي انتهت إليها المحكمة ، إذ يعتبر ذلك الإغفال قصورا في أسباب الحكم الواقعية . لما كان ذلك ، وكان الثابت أن المطعون ضده أقام دعواه الفرعية بطلب فسخ العقد إعمالا للشرط الفاسخ الصريح الذي تضمنه نص البند الرابع عشر من كراسة الشروط ، وكان هذا البند لم يتضمن إعتبار العقد مفسوخا دون الحاجة إلى تنبيه أو إنذار ، ومن ثم فإنه يشترط قبول الدعوى بفسخ العقد إعمالا للشرط الفاسخ الصريح أن يسبقها إنذار من الطرف الآخر بتنفيذ إلتزامه أو تضمين صحيفة الدعوى هذا الإعذار ، ولما كانت الأوراق قد خلت من هذا الإنذار ولم تتضمن صحيفة دعوى الفسخ ذلك ، وكان الطاعن قد دفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لعدم سبقها بإنذار وكان هذا الدفاع جوهريا يترتب على تحققه تغير وجه الرأي في الحكم ، وإذ لم تعرض المحكمة بدرجتيها لهذا الدفاع إيرادا أو ردا ، ولا يغير من ذلك ما ورد بأسباب الحكم من توافر شروط الفسخ القضائي ـ ذلك أنه فضلا عن أن دعوى المطعون ضدهما مقامة بطلب الفسخ لتوافر الشرط الفاسخ الصريح ـ فإن الأوراق قد خلت من إنذار الطاعن بفسخ العقد لعدم تنفيذ إلتزامه بالبناء وقد خلت صحيفة الدعوى الفرعية مما يفيد توافر هذا الإعذار ومن ثم يكون الحكم معيبا بما يوجب نقضه دون حاجة لبحث باقي أسباب الطعن على أن يكون مع النقض الإحالة .
( محكمة النقض ـ الدائرة المدنية ـ الطعن رقم 13004 لسنة77 ق ـ جلسة 5/2/2008 ) .

----------

